# Upgrade to ECM Mechanika Slim vs Lelit Mara X



## Perch (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi and I hope someone can help me with some advice or tips,

We have had a Rancilio Sivia and a Kompak K3 grinder for the last 8 years and now with a move coming up and downsizing we have decided to upgrade our machine and grinder.

Due to limited bench space in our new house we have narrowed our choice down to the ECM Mechanika Slim or the Lelit Mara X. We have decided on the Eureka Mignon XL grinder for the espresso machine.

We do about 70% espresso and 30% milk based drinks.

Is there pros or cons for either of these machines which would make one stand out over the other? We have researched this and checked forums etc and are now more confused than ever.

Thanks for any advice and saving my sanity.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Perch - welcome. Great choices.

please read this for the MaraX: https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/

the main difference is the MaraX, unlike any other HX machine, manages the temperature of the heater exchanger (the HX) so *you don't need to perform a cooling flush *and play the guess game of the temperature you are pulling a shot at.

if you are happy with cooling flushes - I'm not a fan! - then consider any HX machine. Personally, without a shadow of a doubt, I'd go with the MaraX. I'd not even consider other HX machines unless you want to add an E61 thermometer and handle cooling flushes.

given your usage of espresso and milk based drinks&#8230; I'd go for a dual boiler. You can always leave the steam boiler off on the Elizabeth, or the Minima, or any other you choose, when you are not using it. At least your temperature control is a lot more precise than an HX machine.


----------



## Perch (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. We considered the Elizabeth, but ultimately narrowed it down to these two with the Rocket Appartamento Nero third. 
Do you think there is any difference in the build quality and reliability of the two do you think?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Perch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We considered the Elizabeth, but ultimately narrowed it down to these two with the Rocket Appartamento Nero third.
> Do you think there is any difference in the build quality and reliability of the two do you think?


 I'm sure there is, and, ultimately, with ECM, you are buying a machine associated with a very well known and reliable brand. It doesn't mean things don't go wrong though. 🙂

But, forget about that at the moment... The MaraX and the Mechanika are both HX machines, but they operate and behave very differently. That's a lot more important to understand than worrying about the quality of the built. I'm sure they are both quality machines and will last you a long time if you look after them properly.

One of the best things you can do, even if you don't live close enough, is to drive down to Bella Barista or somewhere where they can show you both machines in the flesh. A big decision factor for some is also the looks, usability and workflow.


----------



## Perch (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for some thoughtful insight.


----------



## bcoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

Perch said:


> Hi and I hope someone can help me with some advice or tips,
> 
> We have had a Rancilio Sivia and a Kompak K3 grinder for the last 8 years and now with a move coming up and downsizing we have decided to upgrade our machine and grinder.
> 
> ...


 Upgraded recently from a Silvia to a MaraX and am very happy with the result. I was using a MignonII on both and have just gone for a Niche (for easier switching to pourover).

I probably do 2 espresso and one flat white-ish milk drink a day, with a couple of extra milk drinks (made at the same time) thrown in at the weekend.

In terms of comparison to the Silvia I had 2 big changes I wanted to make:

1) Temperature control - mine was the old V3 with no PID so temp surfing was needed, the walk up and pull nature of MaraX is great

2) Steaming - the faff and wait of switching on the Silvia meant I rarely bothered with milk drinks. Now it's a case of having milk drinks when I feel like it, not just when I have 10-15mins spare to make 2 drinks back to back 😉

Most of the downsides I can think of would be the same for both machines, e.g. heat up times, need for decent water, size!

The big thing that swung it the way of Mara was (as @MediumRoastSteam says) the thermal control meaning no need for cooling flushes, which you need for both the ECM & Rocket.

There's some foibles that you need be aware of, but they're covered by @DavecUK in the doc above. The 2 big ones are triggering the steam boost and the OPV going to the drip tray.

The MaraX brain is consistent, so for me, heating a cup with water drawn from the boiler triggers the steam boost and the thermal lag gives me enough time to grind, tamp and run 1-2 shots, at which point the steam is up to power. For the OPV to drip tray, there is also a simple recirculation solution - which I haven't bothered with yet.


----------

